# Webcam not recognized, hardware OK



## JKR (Jan 28, 2007)

So I've installed this new webcam (Logitech Quickcam Ultravision), its drivers, and QuickCam 10.0 as provided on CD on Windows XP Pro.
During the installation process, I cas see myself OK, so I know that the hardware is working, there is no hardware conflict, no camera not supported issue, not chipset problem or whatever. The installation process works normally, and in the end it congratulates me for the successful installation. There are no exclamation marks in the Windows device manager either.
However, when I start QuickCam's Quick Capture, it says that the *camera has not been found or is not working properly*.
Uninstalling and reinstalling the drivers and programs didn't help either. It's driving me nuts!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi,

Have a look in Control panel > Scanners and Cameras.
Is the webcam set to default capturing device?


----------



## JKR (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi,

thank you for tackling the question.

The camera is well visible in there (but I don't know how to check if it's the default). And it is the only device in there (so it must be the default?).
In the properties section, you can do a test, and it says that the device is working properly.
You'll find enclosed a .doc file with the corresponding screen shots.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

There's updated software available: http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/435/238&cl=gb,en?osid=1&file=

Do you have other capturing capable devices - for example a TV card - that could interfere?


----------



## JKR (Jan 28, 2007)

No other capturing device that I know of. How can I check to make sure? I do have a digital camera that I connect from time to time to download photos, but it is not connected.

I did try the updated software. It'll crash the OS, resulting in immediate reboot, and the usual message that the computer has recovered from serious peril when Windows is back up again. So I uninstalled it and reinstalled the old driver. However, I doubt that this is the intended standard behaviour of this driver, something is rotten here.

By the way, if I just unplug the webcam from its USB port, the OS will crash, too.
I tried three different USB ports, same problems on every one.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Open Device manager > expand USB controllers > uninstall every device there > reboot twice.

If that doesn't help > reinstall the chipset drivers.


----------



## JKR (Jan 28, 2007)

Wow! That sounds a bit harsh. I'd loose, among others, my ADSL modem (so no way to get precious help from you anymore) and my mouse (difficult to work without!). :4-thatsba

How do I get the USB controllers back up and running? How do I do all this without a working mouse?
I'd much rather try to analyze further or uninstall them one by one first. And how to proceed to reinstall the chipset drivers if necessary?

Please find attached a .gif of the relevant device manager entries.

Concentrateur USB racine: root USB hub (whatever that is).
Périphérique de stockage de masse: mass storage device.

Here is something interesting I found in the properties of the last USB hub entry: there are 2 devices needing 500 mA each here, and it says that there are 500 mA available for each port (see .bmp attached).


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Windows will reinstall the USB controllers automatically when you reboot.

500mA x 12V equals 6 Watts. I doubt your cam needs that (or more). 
If it does you have to get a USB hub with a separate power supply.

The computer has an Intel chipset - which one? Or - what motherboard?


----------



## JKR (Jan 28, 2007)

I unplugged every USB-device (except the built-in memory card reader). I did uninstall every USB entry in the device manager in safe mode, and rebooted twice. I then reinstalled my mouse, and then the camera software and drivers. There was a little change: during installation, it asked me to reboot before it asked to connect the camera, which it did not before. And we do get another error message now than before:
"Camera is in use by another application" instead of the not connected message we had before. So maybe we go into the right direction, but we are not quite there yet.


----------



## JKR (Jan 28, 2007)

The chipset is Intel 915 G/P/GV.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

So - what other applications do you have running?
Close them all and see if the cam works.
Then start the apps one by one.


----------



## JKR (Jan 28, 2007)

It did work briefly. So I reinstalled Yahoo messenger to use it. And the "camera in use" message came again. By the way, as soon as I start Quickcam, Yahoo messenger will also launch, so no way to test them one by one. Of course, I switched off Yahoo messenger and tried again, to no avail. I uninstalled it, camera still "in use".
So I thought I'd do the whole procedure again. Uninstalled the quickcam and drivers. Rebooted to safe mode. Unplugged all USB devices. Uninstalled all the USB entries. Rebooted to safe mode twice. Plugged in the mouse, rebooted to normal mode. Reinstalled the camera and drivers. This time, it did not ask me to reboot before asking me to connect the camera. Connected the camera, saw my picture, the logitech audio manager launched automatically, I completed it "successfully". Quickcam launched automatically, and told me again, "A webcam was not found or is not working properly". So here we are, back to the start.  What I don't get is: why can I see me first, and then "no webcam"??? :4-dontkno Nothing else is running on the computer (except, now IE). I even switched off the autostart of avast antiviruns and Spygard.

Enclosed a list of running processes.


Some more background information, if that might help:
The webcam once worked on this system (so I'm pretty sure that the chipset drivers are OK). Since then, I moved houses, so there is a new ADSL connection. And I bought a new, bigger hard disk and cloned my system disk to boot from the new disk using XXClone (procedure described on this forum). Don't know how this could be relevant, but you never know. So know you've got the information for your enlightened use.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

You have a Canon camera process (CALMAIN.exe) running > end that process.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

It looks like a couple of posts "disappeared".

Have you (had) a Canon camera or scanner connected to the computer?

If not - scan your computer for malware.


----------



## JKR (Jan 28, 2007)

Indeed, at least one post "disappeared". Yesterday, the forum was down, so I couldn't read your last post until now, but I did do some work in the meanwile.

Yes, I do connect a canon camera from time to time, but it is not connected righ now. And there is quite a lot of canon software installed, but it is not running. (However, I turned off avast antivirus as well and removed it from startup, but there are still 5 or so avast processes running. These things seem to be rather hard to turn off. So maybe, one of the canon programs is still trying to do its own business althought I think that everything is turned off). And I do not think that there is any malware on this computer, I did a panda antivirus scan and spyware guard is usually running.

Here is some rather good news:
it seems that logitech cameras do not like to share the same USB controler with another device. And this camera is supported with the latest version of the driver that you posted. However, there was a "mass storage device" connected to the USB controler as I found out using the "show by connection" option of the device manager. So I uninstalled the USB entry of the camera, and had a blue screen "IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL ... STOP: 0x0000000A (0x00000004, 0x0000001C, 0x00000001, 0x804E1476). I then uninstalled the camera software and driver, went to safe mode, uninstalled again all the USB folks, unplugged each and every USB connector, including the internal one for the memory card readers, rebooted twice in safe mode, plugged in the mouse and ADSL modem, but not the memory card readers, and reinstalled the latest software driver and program (V 11.5.0.1169). And now, it did not crash the computer on windows startup as before. And the camera worked. So I switched the quickcam software off and did a reboot. And here I was again, with the "camera in use" message. I turned off the computer, unplugged the camera, restarted Windos. Only then, I plugged the camera again. It detected the new hardware, and, oh miracle, it worked. 

So far the good part.
Open issues: the card reader is still unplugged. So it seems that I will be able to use either the card reader or the camera, but not both, as I cannot connect the card reader to another USB port as it is connected inside the box. And I think I should not use any other USB port either, because this is the USB 2.0 one, which makes sense.
And the second one: I'll need to reinstall Yahoo messenger now, or I can't use the camera on the intenet as I intend to do. And I'm not sure how it will react when I plug the camera only when everything is up and running.

Oh, by the way, the Canon camera process is still running (and the camera is working, so it doesn't seem to hurt), because it comes up after every reboot, and I have no idea how to prevent this.
And one last thing: I didn't use the memory card slots before but rather connected the canon camera directly via a USB cable to download the photos. It might be that the webcam doesn't work since the first use of the card slot. Does this leave any registry entries, run once programs... ?


----------



## JKR (Jan 28, 2007)

It works, but...
Here is how it works:
Swith off the computer, unplug the webcam, boot into windows, launch quickcam first thing, make sure the picture is there using quickcapture. Launch internet connection, lauch yahoo messenger, lauch webcam viewing (will be black), switch off quickcapture and the black yahoo picture will come alive. So far, so good.

But:
Logg outof yahoo messenger and switch off yahoo messenger. Reboot computer. Launch web connection, launch yahoo messenger: picture will be black. Exit yahoo messenger, launch quickcapture: "camera in use".
So to get rid of this, have to switch off computer, pull the plug ... see above.

I found out how to switch off the canon and avast processes: in the services section of the control panel, I switched them from automatic to manual launch. So these are no issue anymore.

Can't believe that I have to reboot and unplug the camera every time I want to use it.
Any ideas?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

TBH - I don't know, but there's obviously a process interfering. I put my bet on Yahoo Messenger.

You can use *Starter* to control what programs run at Windows startup.


----------



## JKR (Jan 28, 2007)

Objection, your honnour. May I humbly suggest that it is not Yahoo Messenger.

Here is what I experience:
1) Plug in camera, start computer, startup windows, start quickcam.
Result: "camera in use". There is NO yahoo messenger running, no MSN, nor any other application that I'm aware of, exept for accessrunner needed for my ADSL modem (and I tried without, same result).

2) Start computer, startup windows, plugin camera, start quickcam: camera picture OK.
Restart computer without camera disconnect, startup windows, start quickcam: "camera in use".

3) Start computer, startup windows, start quickcam: "no camera detected" (obvious...), connect camera, push reconnect button: camera picture OK.

So, there is nothing running, but it depends if the camera is connected before or after windows startup.

PS: sorry for the late answer, but there was no electrical current at my home today.
I greatly appreciate your help!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Start the computer with the camera connected.

Click Start > Run > type *services.msc*. Click OK
In Services - see if CALMAIN.exe is running. If the startup type is set to automatic > set it to manual.

Reboot with the camera connected.


----------



## JKR (Jan 28, 2007)

The camera can work with this process running (see post number 15), as well as the avast processes. Even so, I switched it off since post number 16. My last post was without this process. And nothing else running.

Some more observations:

4) Start the computer, run windows and ADSL connection, run quickcam, camera works for quickcam. Run Windows live messenger: "camera in use". Switch off quickcam, camera starts to work in live messenger (but stops to work if the web connection breaks down and can't be restarted without beginning the whole procedure again).

5) So why start quickcam if you don't want to use it? Start the computer, run windows and ADSL connection, run Windows live messenger: "camera in use". And nothing there to swith off to make it work. :4-dontkno

Attached: list services.txt of (running) services.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I haven't seen post #15 until now.

Are the Logitech services' startup type set to Automatic?

Did you try the program "Starter" (post #17)?


----------



## JKR (Jan 28, 2007)

Didn't use starter yet because I thought that I can see this information by looking at the startup part of the control panel. I'll use it now.

Here is the missing post again:

It works, but...
Here is how it works:
Swith off the computer, unplug the webcam, boot into windows, launch quickcam first thing, make sure the picture is there using quickcapture. Launch internet connection, lauch yahoo messenger, lauch webcam viewing (will be black), switch off quickcapture and the black yahoo picture will come alive. So far, so good.

But:
Logg outof yahoo messenger and switch off yahoo messenger. Reboot computer. Launch web connection, launch yahoo messenger: picture will be black. Exit yahoo messenger, launch quickcapture: "camera in use".
So to get rid of this, have to switch off computer, pull the plug ... see above.

I found out how to switch off the canon and avast processes: in the services section of the control panel, I switched them from automatic to manual launch. So these are no issue anymore.

Can't believe that I have to reboot and unplug the camera every time I want to use it.
Any ideas?


----------



## JKR (Jan 28, 2007)

Here is some of the information from starter as a text file.
Nice tool!

Do you need anything specific?
The 2 Logitech services LV* are set to startup automatically.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

There's no text file attached.

I would choose starting the computer with the cam disconnected - then connect it.
Webcams (among other USB hardware) can be very "picky".


----------



## JKR (Jan 28, 2007)

I don't seem to have another choice, since this is the only way I can make it work. But I'd have to reboot every time I loose my internet connection. And I'd have to dive under the table every time I want to use this webcam. And I didn't have to do this before (neither any of my contacts), so I think there must be a way out of this? I just can't find it! :sigh:

Here are the attached files again, hope you'll find them this time.


----------

